# Should I turn off my sub when not using it?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

SVS PC12-NSD, with 325 watt amp.

For the benefit of the sub, should I turn it off when not in use? Would I save any money?

We use the HT once a day usually, but there have been times when it's been two days.

Thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken does the sub not have a auto off switch on the Plate amp? If you leave it in "auto" it will automatically turn off if it does not get a signal for 5 min.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good call! I'll switch it over. TOTALLY skipped my mind.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

The auto doesn't really turn off the amp, just the preamp section. I was fortunate enough to be able to buy a sub directly from Ron S a couple of years ago and he advised me to just leave the sub "on" as the power difference will be negligible. The BASH amps are fairly efficient, especially at idle. I don't think you would see too much of a power savings, but it you prefer just flip the switch to the off position at the end of your listening session or put the amp on a switched out or power strip that you can turn off.


----------

